# Компьютерные технологии > Цифровое изображение >  Телевизор LG 42LK430ZG

## Бухгалтер Юрик

Обсудим мою неисправностьИ?
Отключается. Промежутки разные. Поначалу включаю - примерно 2 часа идет. Далее начинает тухнуть. Если сразу же включить после потуха - работает примерно минуту. Если даю паузу после отключения примерно минуту - работает около получаса. Думаю что то греется. Но что в нем может воообще гретьсяИ?  Напряжение тока в сети может на это как то влиятьИИ?

----------


## AndyPanda

Такое ощущение, что проблемы с конденсаторами в блоке питания или розжига лампы(если телевизор с лампами, а не со светодиодами, на свтодиодных кстати тоже конденсаторы прекрасно дохнут)

----------


## Zinchuk

> Обсудим мою неисправностьИ?
> Отключается. Промежутки разные. Поначалу включаю - примерно 2 часа идет. Далее начинает тухнуть. Если сразу же включить после потуха - работает примерно минуту. Если даю паузу после отключения примерно минуту - работает около получаса. Думаю что то греется. Но что в нем может воообще гретьсяИ?  Напряжение тока в сети может на это как то влиятьИИ?


Вы хотите его сами и починить?
Может все же лучше обратиться в сервис?

----------


## chelnokoff111

Не мучайтесь, отнесите в официальный сервис, там что угодно может быть вплоть до прошивки.

----------


## Sechin

Типа ты сам его продиагностируешь и отремонтируешь!:dance:

----------


## chelnokoff111

Запомните ребята путь к внутреннему

спокойствию и умиротворению начинается счетырех слов
НЕ мое сраное дело.

----------

